

Vim for (PHP) Programmers - samueladam
http://www.scribd.com/doc/263139/VIM-for-PHP-Programmers

======
samueladam
The latest slides can be downloaded here:
[http://gravitonic.com/c/dl.php?file=talks/zendcon-2008/vim-f...](http://gravitonic.com/c/dl.php?file=talks/zendcon-2008/vim-
for-php-programmers.pdf)

